# Team GSIAC 30DS



## Spunky

This is for pics and measurements and owning up to when you workout!

Best of Luck Ladies!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

You heffer... Fine.

I am waiting for the DVD though.


----------



## Divinebeauty

Day 4- ... feeling sicker than ever.. and so so so so so so so sore! 

Ill update with measurements.. and link to my 30DS page.


----------



## Spunky

Day 1 Down!

I remember why I hated it! All the jumping! Jumping jacks, kicking my own ass. Worry about my knees, but I did it! Boy did I SWEAT! Couldn't believe it! James cried for like 15 minutes of it. Was ridiculous! I had to skip some of the stretching and modify the last cardio session cause I was holding him, but I did it!


----------



## Spunky

Did day 2! Was a little sore today. Only thing James didn't let me do was the bicycle abs at the end, so pretty good. 

I CANNOT do that many pushups! My arms are super weak, so I'm hoping all this arms work will make me BUFF!


----------



## Divinebeauty

Day 5 done.. today was not too bad, I think my body is starting to get used to it. Seems to be hurting less! yay!


----------



## Spunky

Ugh, did day 3 yesterday and day 4 today. Hated it today. I can see why people don't continue. Just annoyed me, but still did it. My wrists don't like push-ups.

In the day of instant gratification I hate that I put in 4 days of work with no results :haha: Stupid I know.


----------



## pandacub

Thats it, im just going to go amd buy it. Actually a bit scared? Especially the bit about pushups. I cant even do one bloody pushup.

I'll be back soon!


----------



## Divinebeauty

Im horrible about updating. I am on day 8 today- 2 more days and I take photo's!! I am already seeing results in how my jeans fit around my thighs! This is good news!


----------



## Spunky

Nice! I skipped yesterday as we were out almost all day! Guess I should do day 5 today.


----------



## Divinebeauty

Day 9!!! tomorrow is my last day of level 1 and also picture day!!!! Ugh it has kicked my ass again today for some reason.. the days I am so busy, I get so sore afterwards!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Okay.. starting this noise tommorow with OH.. 


Wish me luck!


----------



## Spunky

Woop! Leap Year to a New You!


----------



## whit.

LOL that sounded really gay, Spunks. :rofl:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

whit. said:


> LOL that sounded really gay, Spunks. :rofl:

Gay or not.. you better be on this with me tommorow lady. 

We're gettin sessy again!


----------



## pandacub

Eeek! The dvd arrived in the post today. They all look so intense and muscular. 
Will start it this evening (hopefully)!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

pandacub said:


> Eeek! The dvd arrived in the post today. They all look so intense and muscular.
> Will start it this evening (hopefully)!

Oooooooo... Yeah, start with us today! 

I think it's going to be hard.. but I have seen before and after pics and it's worth it I think.


----------



## Divinebeauty

Yay ladies! i can't wait for you to start!

I did level 2 yesterday- and to sum it up it killed me and I am SOOOO sore today.. ugh. 

today will be day 2 of level 2. - yay me!

Results so far- 10 days of 30 DS
2.5 lbs down
1.5 inches off waist
1 inch of thighs.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Divinebeauty said:


> Yay ladies! i can't wait for you to start!
> 
> I did level 2 yesterday- and to sum it up it killed me and I am SOOOO sore today.. ugh.
> 
> today will be day 2 of level 2. - yay me!
> 
> Results so far- 10 days of 30 DS
> 2.5 lbs down
> 1.5 inches off waist
> 1 inch of thighs.

:happydance:


That is incredible in less than two weeks!


----------



## whit.

Day 1 work out was hell.

Legs felt like jello after, I've got to start drinking more water.

Ok ladies. I started my healthy eating today. Hope you don't mind I post what I eat daily. It will help me keep track.

3 Cheese Ziti Smart One.
Cottage Cheese
Water
_____________________________

Turkey, Lettuce and Cheese wrap
Small Apple
Water


----------



## pandacub

Divinebeauty said:


> Yay ladies! i can't wait for you to start!
> 
> I did level 2 yesterday- and to sum it up it killed me and I am SOOOO sore today.. ugh.
> 
> today will be day 2 of level 2. - yay me!
> 
> Results so far- 10 days of 30 DS
> 2.5 lbs down
> 1.5 inches off waist
> 1 inch of thighs.

Wow, thats brilliant!

I did level 1 today :) Though jacob woke up 18 mins in, so i kind of skipped the last 2 mins...
Felt like jelly after though! Can definitely feel it in my thighs.


----------



## whit.

I feel it in my thighs, too. I thought I was going to die! My legs are jello-y. 
I must hydrate more.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Did Day 1... holy crap!!!!

That is quite a workout. Didn't have a problem with the AB work much. The cardio killed me. My thigh muscles are the worse! Had to put my weights down a few times too. 

I can see why this works.


----------



## whit.

My legs feel like they are going to fall off. They hurt so bad, I can hardly stand/walk!


----------



## Divinebeauty

Day 3- level 2.

Wasn't too bad, My shoulders and upper body are hurting me the MOST, I didn't think I could possible do another push up today, but again I pushed through, what a sweat fest though! 

I felt energized after my work out, and went onto cleaning my house, and organizing my kids toys! yay me.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Day 2:

Okay, so I was hurting PRETTY bad. I had to take a 800 ibuprofen and a hot bath *before *I worked out. I kinda expected this though to be honest, given the state of my body. 

Wasn't too motivated to do today, but I have OH doing it with me. Felt a little shitty before I did it. Have to admit- felt better after I did it. My headache went away and I felt just generally better. 

Not in too much pain right now and legs don't feel like JELLO either.. so .. so far so good!


----------



## pandacub

Day2 was yesterday, was a bit achey in my legs after but didnt think it was too bad.. However I tried getting up this morning & i can barely walk! My calf muscles are killing me, hoping my poor leggies get used to it soon


----------



## Divinebeauty

Day 3 is make it or break it !!! Push yourself ladies! You will get the results that you want! <3


----------



## pandacub

Day three done.. Pushing through! 
Jillians peppy-ness is starting to get annoying though


----------



## MizzDeeDee

pandacub said:


> Day three done.. Pushing through!
> Jillians peppy-ness is starting to get annoying though

I can't lie.. I cuss her. Flick her off. 

It strangely makes me feel better.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Day 3. Was rough, but I pushed through it. So sweaty, but feel REALLY good afterwards!


----------



## mama_t

knock, knock...can I come in?
Im completed day 4 of level 1 today and I feel pretty good, have so much more energy the rest of the day.
Day 1 and 2 were hard but on day 3 it started getting better, just these darn jumping jacks are still kicking my butt!


----------



## pandacub

Hi there! 
I'm on day 4 today too, even though my body is achey and i feel quite ill (i think my body is in protest!) im just going to make myself do it.
I find that even though it Kills my muscles, it doesnt really get me out of breath though.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

mama_t said:


> knock, knock...can I come in?
> Im completed day 4 of level 1 today and I feel pretty good, have so much more energy the rest of the day.
> Day 1 and 2 were hard but on day 3 it started getting better, just these darn jumping jacks are still kicking my butt!

:hi:

I will be doing day 4 today. I have noticed when I woke up this morning that I'm not nearly as sore as I was.. so I guess your body DOES gets used to it pretty quickly.


----------



## pandacub

Woohoo, day 4 done! I don't know why I leave it til the evening cause I feel so much better now. 

Are you all dieting as well as doing the dvd? I haven't changed my diet drastically, but I'm trying to mostly stick to low GI foods.


----------



## whit.

Getting back to it this afternoon, hookers!


----------



## mama_t

Day 5 done! I always do mine very early in the morning when the LO's are still asleep usually around 6.
I do my fitness pal and so far, its going good for me :)


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Day 4 tonight. I did it pretty late.. I've been so busy today but I can't give up now! 

Struggled more today then yesterday, but still feel better once I did it.


----------



## pandacub

Day 5 done. Have a nasty cold and feel utterly rubbish.. However my muscles no longer ache from doing lv 1 :)
If i feel any better tomorrow, might try lv 2 :)


----------



## MizzDeeDee

pandacub said:


> Day 5 done. Have a nasty cold and feel utterly rubbish.. However my muscles no longer ache from doing lv 1 :)
> If i feel any better tomorrow, might try lv 2 :)

<<Jealous!

Had to skip yesterday, but did Day 5 today.Clearly have more stamina... jumping jacks still hurt me, but I find overall I have a better handle on the workout.

Also notice a difference between when I drink enough water and when I don't. Gotta make sure to hydrate myself well!


----------



## pandacub

Level 2 yesterday & it truly kicked my ass.. Whoever invented plank twists is insane.
My body definitely feels 
stronger.


----------



## pandacub

Well, my friend came over with wine & choc on tuesday and i skipped the dvd. It as a complete write off.
Got back on it yesterday though, still finding lv 2 really tough! Definitely feel it working though.

Ok, just measured myself and ive lost:- 1/2 inch off my upper arm, waist and hips and nearly an inch off my thighs! 
I was only going to take my.measurements every 2 weeks, but i think thats fantastic for a week :) woo!


----------



## Divinebeauty

I am done level 2- I have lost 8 lbs and not sure about measurements .. going to take a break now, as Ive pretty much got the results I was looking for, and I am suffering a NASTY ear infection.


----------



## pandacub

Hope you feel better soon, ear infections are horrible :(
8lbs is a brilliant loss though

Ive only lost 1 lb, but i feel stronger and can see a difference in my arms


----------



## firsttimer80

Whats this you have been doing? Sounds good!!


----------

